# Favorite pies



## Lc jones (Aug 20, 2019)

Hi everyone! I’d like to know what your favorite pies are, I’m going to start baking them  for a hobby  and I’d like to get some ideas I know I love chocolate cream pie, fruit pies such as blueberry and cherry, and key lime and coconut cream. But I’m sure there are other pies out there that I haven’t even thought  of what does everybody love ?


----------



## Keesha (Aug 20, 2019)

Pumpkin  
Pecan 
Cherry  
Chocolate cream


----------



## Lc jones (Aug 20, 2019)

Keesha said:


> Pumpkin
> Pecan
> Cherry
> Chocolate cream


Are they in order of your favorites?


----------



## AZ Jim (Aug 20, 2019)

I love banana cream pie.


----------



## Keesha (Aug 20, 2019)

Lc jones said:


> Are they in order of your favorites?


No. They would be :
Pecan 
Chocolate cream
Cherry  
Pumpkin


----------



## Lc jones (Aug 20, 2019)

Keesha said:


> No. They would be :
> Pecan
> Chocolate cream
> Cherry
> Pumpkin


That would be mine as well!


----------



## Keesha (Aug 20, 2019)

Lc jones said:


> That would be mine as well!


Well you have excellent taste then 

I’d also like to add Key Lime


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 20, 2019)

All mentioned above are fine with me too. 
In the hot summer weather,  I like to make Lemon Meringue pie,  with extra lemon juice (2-3 lemons).  and cut back on the sugar. 

Also .. mixed berry  pie,  made with strawberries,  raspberries, blueberries, with cinnamon  and lemon juice.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 20, 2019)

I like all of them but I've had to give them up. 

Blackberry, peach, rhubarb, mincemeat and apple are favorites.

Also a mile-high lemon meringue pie!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 20, 2019)

I better add strawberry pie from TJ's Big Boy!

https://www.food.com/recipe/big-boys-strawberry-pie-121516


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 20, 2019)

Rhubarb!!!


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 20, 2019)

Chocolate cream
North Carolina lemon
Cherry

My grandson is a "lemonhead". He made this pie....so good.
https://www.instructables.com/id/North-Carolina-Lemon-Pie/


----------



## Llynn (Aug 20, 2019)

1. cherry
2. wild blackberry


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 20, 2019)

*Sweet potato and raspberry! (not combined )*


----------



## Gary O' (Aug 20, 2019)

For the longest time.....any
Whatever was in front of me

Now?

Key Lime

*OHHHHHH...YEAAAAHHHH!*

More please


----------



## AnnieA (Aug 20, 2019)

Chess pie and coconut custard.


----------



## Marie5656 (Aug 20, 2019)

*I do not often eat pie, but apple is one I enjoy.  My husband's favorite was strawberry rhubarb.*


----------



## applecruncher (Aug 20, 2019)

Pecan
Peach
Cherry
Apple
Banana creme


----------



## Pappy (Aug 20, 2019)

Chocolate cream and Blueberry pie.


----------



## Keesha (Aug 20, 2019)

Marie5656 said:


> *I do not often eat pie, but apple is one I enjoy.  My husband's favorite was strawberry rhubarb.*


That’s my husband’s favourite and then apple. 
He likes pie more than I do.


----------



## Judycat (Aug 20, 2019)

Peach. That's the only one I like.


----------



## win231 (Aug 20, 2019)

There is NO pie I don't like.  In fact, I can smell the one you're baking now all the way to California.
Gotta go get a towel now - drool on my keyboard....
I'm reminded what a cruel joke it was for me to have a sweet tooth....and diabetes.


----------



## Gary O' (Aug 20, 2019)

win231 said:


> Gotta go get a towel now - drool on my keyboard....


Jus' let it roll, dawg, it'll dry (trust me)


----------



## Keesha (Aug 20, 2019)

Ewww......


----------



## Lara (Aug 20, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> ...North Carolina lemon
> My grandson is a "lemonhead". He made this pie....so good.
> https://www.instructables.com/id/North-Carolina-Lemon-Pie/


What?! How did I not hear of this pie in Atlantic Beach? My soon too be Son-in-Law just bought a beach house there.
My favorite is my homemade Apple Pie dotted with Fresh Blueberries and a Crumb Topping or Lattice Crust Topping.


----------



## terry123 (Aug 20, 2019)

Fresh strawberry pie at Lubys when they have it.


----------



## twinkles (Aug 22, 2019)

peach-------------french apple

pumpkin----------
lemon
mince
squash


----------



## Rosemarie (Aug 22, 2019)

Interesting that everyone has mentioned sweet pies. How about steak and kidney pie, chicken and leek, chicken and mushroom?


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 22, 2019)

Rosemarie said:


> Interesting that everyone has mentioned sweet pies. How about steak and kidney pie, chicken and leek, chicken and mushroom?



I'm in the US and I've never eaten steak and kidney pie -- no offense to Brits, but I don't think I could ever eat kidneys.


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 22, 2019)

Ice Cream Pies  are wonderful in the hot summer months.

several here:  ..https://www.tasteofhome.com/course/desserts/ice-cream-recipes/ice-cream-pies/

Mississippi Mud Pie ..


----------



## Gary O' (Aug 22, 2019)

Bonnie said:


> Mississippi Mud Pie


Y'know, I had a mud pie when I was a small lad
It was actually mud
My sister fed it to me
...along with a dead fly from the window sill

I miss her


----------



## gennie (Aug 22, 2019)

(1) Chocolate fudge with lots of fresh whipped cream
(2) Lemon meringue
(3) Chess


----------



## Lc jones (Aug 22, 2019)

Keesha said:


> Well you have excellent taste then
> 
> I’d also like to add Key Lime


Love Key Lime pie!


----------



## Lc jones (Aug 22, 2019)

Rosemarie said:


> Interesting that everyone has mentioned sweet pies. How about steak and kidney pie, chicken and leek, chicken and mushroom?


I’ve never tried those types of pies before I’d love to get a decent recipe I love beef and minced meat /chopped beef we call in the United States but if you have a wonderful recipe that would be fantastic if you could share


----------



## Rosemarie (Aug 22, 2019)

Butterfly said:


> I'm in the US and I've never eaten steak and kidney pie -- no offense to Brits, but I don't think I could ever eat kidneys.


You haven't missed anything...it's disgusting!


----------



## Lc jones (Aug 22, 2019)

Gary O' said:


> Y'know, I had a mud pie when I was a small lad
> It was actually mud
> My sister fed it to me
> ...along with a dead fly from the window sill
> ...


Haaahaaaaaa!!!!!!!


----------



## Lc jones (Aug 22, 2019)

gennie said:


> (1) Chocolate fudge with lots of fresh whipped cream
> (2) Lemon meringue
> (3) Chess


I’ve never heard of a chess pie?


----------



## jet (Aug 22, 2019)

steak and kidney pie,love em


----------



## Patio Life (Aug 22, 2019)

Blueberry is the best.
What makes a pie good is having lots of the fruit and not so much of the syrup. The crust has to be good as well.


----------



## Gary O' (Aug 22, 2019)

jet said:


> steak and kidney pie,love em


I've never been much into meat pies
Pie to me is...sweetness
'Sweet as kidney pie' just don't have much of a ring to it

Not into organs so much 
Doubt I'll ever go after kidney anything
or spleen
or....wait...pancreas pie has a bit of a ring to it

anyway

Someone here talked about crust
Ohhhh, yeaaahhhh......damn good crust is...damn good pie


----------



## Lc jones (Aug 22, 2019)

Patio Life said:


> Blueberry is the best.
> What makes a pie good is having lots of the fruit and not so much of the syrup. The crust has to be good as well.


I am looking for a flaky crust recipe


----------



## Lethe200 (Aug 22, 2019)

This is from a small local bakery in our city. Pietisserie's owner, Jaynelle, is becoming very well-known in foodie circles for her wonderful pies. This is her own creation: a soft, slightly fudgy bittersweet chocolate cake encasing a barely cooked raspberry filling.

My DH loves all pies, but this is his favorite!


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 22, 2019)

Lethe200 said:


> This is from a small local bakery in our city. Pietisserie's owner, Jaynelle, is becoming very well-known in foodie circles for her wonderful pies. This is her own creation: a soft, slightly fudgy bittersweet chocolate cake encasing a barely cooked raspberry filling.
> 
> My DH loves all pies, but this is his favorite!
> View attachment 75062


 Oooh, this looks good! 



We do have meat pies in the US, but we call them "Pot Pies"-

Beef
Chicken
Turkey

With gravy, chunks of carrots, peas, potatoes. Sometimes just with broccoli.

We have Shepherd's Pie too, but it's named incorrectly as it's not made with mutton or lamb that requires shepherding. It's made with chopped beef. I guess Brits call that Cottage Pie?


----------



## Lc jones (Aug 22, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> Oooh, this looks good!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That’s right pot pies!


----------



## 911 (Aug 22, 2019)

Boston Cream, Chocolate Meringue, Lemon Meringue, Egg Custard, Peach Custard and Peach. Strawberry Rhubarb, “if” it us made correctly, but never just Rhubarb.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 22, 2019)

I'm curious if any of you have regional specialties like Shoofly Pie, Black Bottom Pie, Maple Pie, etc

I can't think of one for my area but I enjoy the ones listed above.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 22, 2019)




----------



## RadishRose (Aug 22, 2019)

Aunt Bea said:


> I'm curious if any of you have regional specialties like Shoofly Pie, Black Bottom Pie, Maple Pie, etc
> 
> I can't think of one for my area but I enjoy the ones listed above.



Not that I know of, AB. I've never even tasted the 3 you just mentioned.


----------



## Lc jones (Aug 22, 2019)

RadishRose said:


>


Yum yum


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 22, 2019)

Mince pie, wild BlackBerry pie, cherry pie, peach pie, lemon pie, butterscotch pie.


----------



## Lc jones (Aug 22, 2019)

Shalimar said:


> Mince pie, cherry pie, peach pie, lemon pie, butterscotch pie.


Yum Butterscotch pie delicious


----------



## Pecos (Aug 23, 2019)

Oh, this thread is making me hungry and dinner is an hour away.


----------



## 911 (Aug 24, 2019)

Aunt Bea said:


> I'm curious if any of you have regional specialties like Shoofly Pie, Black Bottom Pie, Maple Pie, etc
> 
> I can't think of one for my area but I enjoy the ones listed above.



Aunt Bea——-Both Shoofly Pie and Montgomery Pie come from the Amish. The Amish have a rather large community in Lancaster, Pennsylvania, which is just a few miles up the road. My wife likes Shoofly Pie, but only if it has the wet bottom, not sure what that is because I have only tried it and didn’t like it.

Another local favorite, which again, I don’t like is Mincemeat Pie, which I believe is English, but the Pennsylvania Dutch has laid claim to it.


----------



## StarSong (Aug 24, 2019)

My mother in law (may she RIP) made fabulous pies.  I was the only one in the family who liked mince pie and she made one for me every TG and Christmas along with apple, pumpkin, banana cream, and whatever else struck her fancy.  

Favorite pies:
Mince (obvs)
Blueberry - as *Patio Life* said: light on the syrup, heavy on the fruit
Peanut Butter
Strawberry


----------



## gennie (Aug 24, 2019)

Lc jones said:


> I’ve never heard of a chess pie?



It's a southern thing. ......... "Grannie, what kind of pie is that?"  "Oh, it's jes pie."  Essentially it;s just a vanilla custard baked in a pie shell usually sprinkled with cinnamon.  Fans of baked custard or flan would probably love it


----------



## treeguy64 (Aug 24, 2019)

Cherry, Pecan, Pumpkin, Apple.


----------



## win231 (Aug 24, 2019)

Rosemarie said:


> You haven't missed anything...it's disgusting!


OMG, I thought the "Kidney" part was Kidney Beans.  Is it real Kidneys?
Well, that brings back memories.  When I was around 12, my piano teacher's husband considered himself a great chef & he always wanted me to try whatever he cooked.  It was usually pretty bad but I liked him, so I always said it was great.  He was Romanian & fun to talk to.
Once, he wanted me to try "Sweet Bread."  I said, "Great; I love bread."  But when he opened the oven, I saw what looked like shriveled up sausages & it smelled weird.  I asked, "What kind of bread is that?"  When he told me what it was, I said, "Uh....no thanks....I'm not hungry," & walked out of the kitchen.  He started cussing me out in Romanian.  His wife & I LOL'd for 15 minutes.


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 24, 2019)

Apple (most favorite of All), Blueberry, Cherry, Pumpkin... Ya know what, I like them all...


----------



## Lc jones (Aug 25, 2019)

mike4lorie said:


> Apple (most favorite of All), Blueberry, Cherry, Pumpkin... Ya know what, I like them all...


I agree!


----------



## debodun (Aug 25, 2019)

Anything but mince.


----------



## Catlady (Aug 25, 2019)

I don't like too sweet stuff.  Key lime pie is good, but my favorite has always been apple.  And in my ripe old 70's age, I've made a pie for the first time and loved it.  Sadly, it adds weight and have to seldom eat pies.  Here's a you-tube video, Jennie is funny and her recipe is delicious, be sure to watch video even if just for the fun of it  =


----------



## Lc jones (Aug 25, 2019)

PVC said:


> I don't like too sweet stuff.  Key lime pie is good, but my favorite has always been apple.  And in my ripe old 70's age, I've made a pie for the first time and loved it.  Sadly, it adds weight and have to seldom eat pies.  Here's a you-tube video, Jennie is funny and her recipe is delicious, be sure to watch video even if just for the fun of it  =


Jenny has awesome recipes on YouTube delicious


----------



## Lc jones (Aug 25, 2019)

Please check out food wishes online he has wonderful recipes on YouTube


----------



## debodun (Aug 25, 2019)

PVC said:


> I don't like too sweet stuff.  Key lime pie is good, but my favorite has always been apple.  Sadly, it adds weight and have to seldom eat pies.



I think I heard somewhere where apple was one of the least caloric of pies.


----------



## debodun (Aug 25, 2019)

This time of year, my mom usually made green tomato pie with her mother-in-law's recipe. I haven't made it in a while - I have trouble finding green tomatoes. Here is her recipe:

3 Tbsps. flour
1 cup sugar
1 Tbsp. butter
1 Tbsp. vinegar or lemon juice
3 cups green tomatoes, *sliced very thinly*
1 tsp. salt
1 tsp. nutmeg
1 tsp. cinnamon

2 unbaked pie crusts


Place one pie crust in the bottom of a 9” pie dish. Mix flour and 1 Tbsp. of the sugar together. Sprinkle over bottom of pie crust in pan. Add tomato slices. Mix together remaining sugar, salt and spices. Sprinkle over tomatoes. Dot with butter. Sprinkle with vinegar (or juice). Cover with top the other crust and crimp to seal. Make a few slices in top crust. Bake at 350o for 1 hour. Hint: This pie tends to boil over, so you might want to place a piece of foil on the rack below the pie while baking.


----------



## Catlady (Aug 25, 2019)

RadishRose said:


>



That looks delicious!  Recipe, please.  I used to love Marie Callender's pot pie, but since I became a vegetarian in 1984 I gave up on pot pies.  Lately I've been frantically looking for a vegetarian one.  I'm on a ''pot pie binge'' lately and am trying them all until I find one or two keepers.  My problem is what to substitute for chicken.  Any recommendations are welcome!


----------



## Catlady (Aug 25, 2019)

Lc jones said:


> I am looking for a flaky crust recipe



*Oil Pastry:*

2 c. all purpose flour
1 1/2 tsp. salt
1/2 cup vegetable oil
5 T. cold water or more if needed

Sift together flour and salt. Pour oil and water into measuring cup, but don’t stir. Add all at once to flour and salt mixture. Stir slightly with a fork. Form into 2 balls; flatten dough slightly. Roll each ball between two 12″ square pieces of wax paper. When dough is rolled into a circle to edges of paper, it will be the right thickness for the crust. Peel of the top sheet of waxed paper and fit the dough, paper side up into either an 8″ or 9″ pie plate. Peel off second sheet of waxed paper. Set crust aside. Roll second dough ball the same as the first. Set second crust aside.


----------



## Catlady (Aug 25, 2019)

Aunt Bea said:


> I better add strawberry pie from TJ's Big Boy!
> 
> https://www.food.com/recipe/big-boys-strawberry-pie-121516


Thanks!  It looks delicious, I just printed it out.  Love strawberries, am dying to try it.  Only problem is having to use gelatin.  You think I could skip it?  Or a substitute?  Will have to research this problem.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 25, 2019)

Lc jones said:


> I am looking for a flaky crust recipe


I always use the evil Crisco to make pie crust.

2 cups AP flour
1 t salt
1 cup Crisco
1/4 cup of ice water.

Mix flour and salt cut in Crisco until crumbly, add ice water and work quickly into a ball.

"Crisco'll do you proud every time." - Loretta Lynn


----------



## Lc jones (Aug 25, 2019)

Aunt Bea said:


> I always use the evil Crisco to make pie crust.
> 
> 2 cups AP flour
> 1 t salt
> ...


Well if you and Loretta Lynn endorse it I can’t say no!


----------



## Lc jones (Aug 25, 2019)

Lc jones said:


> Well if you and Loretta Lynn endorse it I can’t say no!


I’m sure I’m overlooking the obvious but what does AP stand for?


----------



## debodun (Aug 25, 2019)

All purpose?


----------



## Lc jones (Aug 25, 2019)

debodun said:


> All purpose?


I knew it would be obvious thank you so much!


----------



## debodun (Aug 25, 2019)




----------



## Lc jones (Aug 25, 2019)

debodun said:


>


----------



## win231 (Aug 25, 2019)

This guy was vacationing in Mexico.  He stopped in a restaurant & the menu was only in Spanish.  When the waiter came to take his order, he looked around to see what other people were eating.  He saw a guy in a Matador's outfit eating spaghetti with meatballs & said, "That looks good; I'll have what he's having."
When the waiter brought him spaghetti with two tiny, shriveled-up meatballs, the guy said, "Hey, I wanted what that guy is eating."
The waiter said, "Senior, the bull does not always lose."


----------



## toffee (Aug 26, 2019)

blackcurrant pie- mmmmm
rhubarb pie …...mmmm


----------



## CJHHI29928 (Dec 29, 2019)

Hands down for me.. Pecan Pie


----------



## terry123 (Dec 29, 2019)

Fresh strawberry pie and then pecan!!


----------



## Pinky (Dec 29, 2019)

Key Lime, Lemon Meringue, and Pumpkin


----------



## charry (Dec 29, 2019)

Cheese and veg pies


----------



## charry (Dec 29, 2019)

mackerel and rhubarb pies


----------



## Loreen (Jan 1, 2020)

Cherry Pie and Banana Cream Pie.


----------



## Marlene (Jan 1, 2020)

Pies I love: 
Lemon Meringue
Buttermilk 
Banana Cream
Blueberry


----------



## Lc jones (Jan 1, 2020)

Catlady said:


> *Oil Pastry:*
> 
> 2 c. all purpose flour
> 1 1/2 tsp. salt
> ...


I’m sorry I just saw this thank you so much!


----------



## Lc jones (Jan 1, 2020)

Boy I just reviewed this thread and I am now starving and want a piece of pie so bad


----------

